# Lone Star in progress - hand quilting advice please!



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

My local "quilty" friend and I have been kicking around the idea of diving into hand quilting. We went a couple weeks ago and bought a nice selection of Kona cotton to make an Amish style quilt top to set in my large floor frame and work on together when we get the chance (usually try to have at least one quilting/sewing day a month, sometimes more). 

Friday we went to a very good quilt show with more hand quilted quilts than I have ever seen at a show that size (a sign!) and I decided to put together a 60" x 60" Lone Star top to put in my other hoop frame and begin, working on this oen solo. I won't have the top done for perhaps 10-14 days (optimistic? LOL, but it is already started) and then I'm going to give it a real go. 

So, any advice? Best batting? Best needles? Best thread? Best thimbles? Best techniques? 

I'll hopefully have progress pictures along the way.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I'm not a hand quilter so can't offer answers. But can't wait to see your progress and finished quilts!


----------



## redrose47334 (May 12, 2002)

I use Mt Mist quilt light batting, coats and clark quilting thread, a petite size slip stop thimble, size 12 collins platinum needle and do the rocker arm method of quilting. No sore fingers or callouses for me as using the platinum needle(recommended if you have nickel dematitis) and rubbing neosporin in my fingertips when done. Do not worry about small stitches, they will come with practice, just be sure that all are consistent size. It's amazing to go back and look at your first pieces and see your skill develop. Good luck and enjoy the process!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for those tips. Can you tell me your preferred method for basting a quilt that is to be hand quilted? I was thinking of basting with water soluble thread - good idea or no? Also, favorite method for marking?


----------



## redrose47334 (May 12, 2002)

I thread baste with a light colored thread most of the time......other times I have used large gold safety pins. As for the marking, it depends on the color or fibers I am using......chalk pencils or powdered chalk comes in all colors but you can only mark as you go as it brushes off........Water soluble blue pens are handy if using a stencil(do not use the disappearing ink ones as they have been documented to cause premature dry rot in fibers if not completely washed after using them, just because you can't see it doesn't mean it is not still in the fibers...........a hard lead pencil(#4 or 5 artist) can be used lightly and come out....my favorite of all is the silver pencil as it washes out and works on many colors......if doing straight lines or outlining seams, various widths of masking tape are great! As for the water soluble thread, never used it but with the added expense, i probably wouldn't. Start basting from the center out to each of the four corners, then the compass points using a large doll making needle(6in long)...no need to knot thread and it pulls out easily..............good luck! hope to see pictures


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

My favorite thimble is a leather one from http://considinecreations.com/ I really like them. As for needles I use a size 7 or 8, they are a bit longer but that way I can get several stitches on a needle and still be able to pull it through. As for thread I love Americana brand by Signature threads. You can find it at Joanns for about a dollar a spool. It's not with the other thread so you may have to ask where it is. 
If your floor frame has rails, one for the top, one for the backing and one for the batting, you won't need to baste.
Also, get yourself some beeswax to run your thread through it helps keep it from knotting up. As for marking, I like to use chalk, grapite pencils or slivers of soap.
Check out this site for some free quilt motifs http://forestquilting.com/masterlistfree.html#free_quilting_motifs .
Bag balm is a great healer for sore fingers. Put it on at night and it draws out the soreness of your pricking finger.
Oh and don't use warm and natural to hand quilt through, it's a bear!
Have fun!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Great, thank you both! I already have the bees wax, and we have a size selection of both John James and Dritz quilting needles. I'm hoping to run across some Roxanne needles before I start, too. I love the idea of marking with the soap sliver - will try that when we get to the Amish style quilt - but my lone star is relatively light colors and I'm afraid it won't show up on that. I have a couple different options here I'll try on some scraps of the same fabric, and if I'm not happy with any of them I'll go get something else to try. I think I even have one of those disapparing markers...

I think I'm going to put the lone star in my quilting hoop that attaches to a stand. That way I have the option of it being portable. I do have a floor frame, but it's not a 3 rail, so I have to baste. It's 2 rails and according to the directions I'll have to add "leaders" to the rails and then pin the quilt to the leaders and roll. We are planning to put the Amish one on that frame as we want to work on it together. 

I have a leather thimble I picked up at the quilt show the other day - not sure what kind, it's still in the bag. I also have a rubbery one - but that one looks more for binding/regular sewing than quilting. I have a couple of metal ones around here too...somewhere. 

I only got one strip set together today as a family issue came up and pulled me away from my machine, but I'm still hoping to have the top together inside 2 weeks - will post pictures once it's together. 

Keep the tips/hints/ideas coming!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

and if all thimbles fail try a bandaid! I still cannot use a thimble reliably. I try and try but most times I put it on and before I even realize it that finger is unusable! I love the little black leather ones but I wear them out too fast and they are expensive. So I use a plastic bandaid. Its cheap, its one use, and it works! Oh and all I've handquilted on has been warm and natural! 

Stirfamily, I'm curious how long those thimbles you posted last?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

ginnie5 said:


> and if all thimbles fail try a bandaid! I still cannot use a thimble reliably. I try and try but most times I put it on and before I even realize it that finger is unusable! I love the little black leather ones but I wear them out too fast and they are expensive. So I use a plastic bandaid. Its cheap, its one use, and it works! Oh and all I've handquilted on has been warm and natural!
> 
> Stirfamily, I'm curious how long those thimbles you posted last?


Ginnie, they measure about an 1 1/2 inches long. Comes down to just above my middle knuckle.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Back from the show in Bloomington, Indiana. Had a great time - blew through Shipshewana on the way down and handled lots of fabric at Lollys, only bought a couple thimbles and a couple different kinds of needles (Jane Lyle and Richard Hemming and son are the brands), and a new kind of marking tool called a Sewline ceramic lead pencil - will let you know how I like it. Also got a panel with a civil war theme ($4, couldn't pass it up) and 1-1/2 yds of a cute clearance print for an apron.

At the show I picked up some YLI hand quilting thread - it's so cool - it still comes on wooden spools!

I got one diamond segment pieced, hopefully will get at least one more done tomorrow, maybe more. I doubt the top will be done by the end of this week (I knew I was being optimistic), but I'm so excited about doing this I will stick with it closely and it won't be long.

Someone told my friend that thread basting with DMC tatting thread/yarn works very well as the texture of it has a nice "grip." What think you all? Worth the $$? Seems pricey for the job to me?

I hope you all continue to chime in with your help, ideas and even just general thoughts. Thanks!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

I finally got the 8 diamond star segments pieced. They are not together yet as I have to do the insets for the sides. Hopefully will start on that tomorrow.

The colors in the pics are no exactly true - what looks peach is actually a soft pink, and all the colors are more "springy" than my camera shows. I'm planning for the background to be a white-on-white. 




























So far everything is laying nice and flat - all those bias edges are tricky and I've been very careful to distort them as little as possible. 

Thanks for looking - more pics when everything is set in.


----------



## redrose47334 (May 12, 2002)

.....you're doin' a fantastic job!!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Very pretty! Oneday I will attempt a lone star.....
Heidi


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yep, that's really amazing looking. What a wonderful job is being done.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

That is beautiful!


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

Nice piecing and beautiful colors!!


----------



## happyjunker (Mar 22, 2009)

I cut the fingertips off an old pair of very soft, very thin leather (kid?)
gloves. I wear them on my thumb and first finger. This works great to help hold on to the needle and pull through without losing your grip.

As far as thimbles go, I use a brass flat top thimble. 

Your quilt top is very pretty! You are off to a great start!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Just an update - got behind, sidetracked by some oral surgery...yuk.

Today I finished attaching the background. I was sorely disappointed! The star itself lies perfectly flat, even in the center, but somehow there's too much fabric in the setting squares/triangles and it's a bit wavy. If I was going to machine quilt this, I'd probably just quilt it into submission - lol - but since I'm hand quilting, I'm going to have to try to do some fixing first. I thought I was being so good! Actually, the pattern in the book I'm using does say that the measurements they give for the settings are large, so you can "trim down even" once they are attached...ummm, didn't work for me. I'm not giving up though! I WILL do this, and do it well - LOL.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Good luck Dandish--hope you get it figured out.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Well, I messed with it as much as I dared to, with all that bias. There's still fullness, but I think once it's got it's final press, the quilting should pretty much take care what's left of it (hoping!). Next, time to figure out and mark quilting. Thanks for looking!



















It will be bound in the blue.


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)




----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great Job!!!!


----------

